

Show HN: Craigslist Instant - sainttex
http://cl.alphakua.com/

======
alins
Doesn't work for me (IE8 on Win 7). I know there is a general allergy towards
IE but that's 65% of your market, so coding to include support for it is not
exaclty a cardinal sin.

~~~
sainttex
I'll check it on IE after I get a new windows virtual machine running. I just
gave the machine I've been testing on away.

However, as far as your IE usage statistics, 65% is being more than generous
even for 2006. Currently it's more like 31%.

------
mikhael
all i see is a black, unreadable page, with a search bar and a vaguely labeled
"community" button whose behavior i could not predict at all, and which
produced nothing local to my own community when i tried to use it.

------
eof
It doesn't work for me on ff.. I can search but it's not instant.

~~~
sainttex
Thanks for checking it out. It's still an alpha pre-release and there are some
performance enhancements I'm working on.

The cool features are after you log in, you can save searches and it'll
monitor real-time and notify of new posts.

